# Golden hour may not be there....



## Devildoc (Feb 16, 2018)

Short read on emerging threats and the possibility of not being able to deliver quick medical care:

No guaranteed ‘golden hour’ for Marines headed into the next big fight


----------



## CDG (Feb 16, 2018)

If we get into a major fight, a lot of things aren't going to be available.  MEDEVAC, airlift, CAS, air-to-air refueling, FARPs, etc.


----------



## CQB (Feb 16, 2018)

An interesting study on the Falklands War. The report notes that some casualties had to wait 10 hours before casevac. 

Falklands War: an analysis of UK combat injuries and survival (PDF Download Available)


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 16, 2018)

CQB said:


> An interesting study on the Falklands War. The report notes that some casualties had to wait 10 hours before casevac.
> 
> Falklands War: an analysis of UK combat injuries and survival (PDF Download Available)



Thanks for that, I will look at it.  I heard a lecture from one of the big British muckity mucks, said the whole event put established doctrine on its head, just given the enormity of the ocean and distance to the islands.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 16, 2018)

CDG said:


> If we get into a major fight, a lot of things aren't going to be available.  MEDEVAC, airlift, CAS, air-to-air refueling, FARPs, etc.



My takeaway was the part about in the next war we might have to fight to get to the fight.


----------



## CDG (Feb 16, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> My takeaway was the part about in the next war we might have to fight to get to the fight.



Yep.  This is the direction all the major exercises are taking now.  It's "hybrid warfare" where we're fighting proxy forces to get to the point where we're fighting a near peer adversary.  Fight to establish ground, jump TOC, fight to establish ground, jump TOC, repeat.


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 23, 2018)

This is a pretty interesting topic and something that Pararescue and the larger AFSOC Medical Community have been focusing on for a while. The advent of SOST's (far forward medical teams capable of invasive crash resuscitation in austere environments) and a shift in our training to focus on extended care are some pretty good examples on how our tactics are evolving for the upcoming fight.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 23, 2018)

No different than other solutions when the normal hospital is hundreds of miles away, if not further... fit the sucker in a conex and move it closer to the action.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 23, 2018)

Ranger Psych said:


> No different than other solutions when the normal hospital is hundreds of miles away, if not further... fit the sucker in a conex and move it closer to the action.



That's the crux of the issue in the article:  that may not be happening, and we'll have to sit on the wounded on the line for a more extended period of time.


----------

